# Single Pin Sights



## 10 Ringer (Dec 23, 2016)

In the market for a new single pin sight. I still like my 3 pin and 5 pin sights, but at times it gets a little complicated and I'm limited to 60 yds shooting. I plan on using it for hunting as well as some 3d tournaments, and I'd like to keep it under 200. I'd like something that's solid built and accurate. Also trying to decide pin size, I'm a youngster and have pretty good eyes, and can see .19 pins pretty well. Anyone shoot .10 pin size? 
Any recommendations? Thanks, 10 Ringer


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 23, 2016)

The .10 will be fine if you have fair to good eyesight. Give the kingpin a look from HHA. I picked up a used one on AT for half price of new and it was 99%. Just be careful who you deal with and know what you are getting. Use PayPal too.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a CBE TEK Hunter on two bows and a TEK Hybrid on one. All are hunting and or 3D bows and all are .010 pins. You will hear concerns about pin brightness but it has been no issue at all. You will see these all over your 3D shoots. They are built like a tank and AT has them in your price range.


----------



## BGA (Dec 23, 2016)

Axcel accutouch


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 23, 2016)

My first year shooting the HHA Optimizer and have fallen in love. So far I can't see a reason to go back to the other single pin brands I've shot over the years.


----------



## fountain (Dec 23, 2016)

I know you said single pin sight, but I've said it numerous times here, the black gold sight is top notch. You can get them in single pin or multi.  It's a slider style, so you're not limited on range.  A 3 or 4 pin slider sight is the best of both worlds for me.  Also, should you buy a single pin and later decide you want a multi pin set up, you can order that head from black gold and they will let include an extra windage bar and you can simply swap back and forth when you want.


----------



## Fourfingers (Dec 28, 2016)

I got the iq pro one and love it. Like that the pin moves inside the housing besides whole thing moving. Not really for sure if you can get the .10 pin but if i bought another sight it would be  the 
iq  pro hunter and take one pin out and lock one on twenty and have the other for my slider. If you dont want to see two pin while hunting you could drop it all the way to the bottom out of view.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Dec 28, 2016)

Check out the fast eddie xl. I shoot the .10 single pin and love it. It is deadly accurate from 10-100 yards.


----------



## uturn (Dec 28, 2016)

.10 is just too small for me once the light starts to fade! .19 is my call for hunting!

I as well have fiber optic yardage pins on my slider, although I am gap shooting cause I can only mark 20,30,40 Etc.

I just can not see a site-tape and the small hash marks clearly anymore! Especially in low light conditions!

Good luck!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 28, 2016)

3 to 5 pins on a slider is the best of both worlds. On my slider, when set at 20 yds, my 5 pins are set 20, 25, 30, 35 & 40 or I can dial up my 20 yd or top pin for the marks on my slider. (@ 283 FPS)
This year for 3-D I'll be legal in all classes. This Sword sight even has a removable lens and light. I'm using a 4x. You can order the pins any color or size you want. Its over 200.00 but its a great investment and will last a life time.
My slider marks are 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 and so on. Its set about 24 yds now. I'd have to move it back to 20 for my pins to be right. I added an extra light just in case I left one on and drained the batteries.


----------



## chill15 (Jan 3, 2017)

HHA by a country mile!


----------



## GregoryB. (Jan 4, 2017)

I have the Cabelas Demon Instinct 1 on my Hoyt Defiant Turbo . I think it has a .19 pin with 3  brightness modes and a lens . Easy to set up and adjust.  I got it for hunting and really like only having to deal with 1 pin in my view when shooting. It's all metal construction has has a dove tail mount. Cost around $175 .


----------



## garman (Jan 4, 2017)

Apex gear covert. Under $100. 2 different pin Dia. Never had a better season.


----------



## yelladog (Jan 13, 2017)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> Check out the fast eddie xl. I shoot the .10 single pin and love it. It is deadly accurate from 10-100 yards.



Can you get the double pin in .10? I fell in love with my hha but on those quick approaches a double pin would be ideal.


----------



## Quailbird (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm an HHA man


----------



## Hamer174 (Jan 13, 2017)

Love my HHA kingpin.   I think it's .10 as well,  I wear contacts but haven't had a issue with brightness or seeing the pin.  Also with the king pin you can still mount a quiver, unlike most slides where you need spacers or riser mount.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jan 19, 2017)

I love the HHA's.  About to pick up the kingpin.  I currently have a .10 pin but my eyes are getting worse, especially close up.  Gonna go with the .19


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Jan 19, 2017)

yelladog said:


> Can you get the double pin in .10? I fell in love with my hha but on those quick approaches a double pin would be ideal.



It comes in a single or double pin. You will not be disappointed either way you go.  I can shoot this sight as accurately at 100 as my old sight at 60.


----------

